# 100 Exodon Paradoxus



## HOLLYWOOD

From my personal collection.


----------



## LaZy

Very Nice shoal of Exo's


----------



## ineedchanna

Nice!


----------



## SerraNBAPygo

god damn i bet the feeding frenzys r awesome how bout a feeding video.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Wood your crazy









Nice Tank


----------



## Serygo

nice!
How big of tank is that?


----------



## SLANTED

That is one expensive shoal but well worth it. Feedings must be pretty intense.


----------



## DirtyJersey

throw a baby red belly in there


----------



## mashunter18

Nice looking tanks of exo's hollywood.

From what iv seen you have one hack of a collection of fish


----------



## shutter13

damn! what size tank?


----------



## Innes

nice shoal, but I dont see any piranhas lol


----------



## Death in #'s

that must be sick during feeding time


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Damn thats awsome!


----------



## mr.PIMP4969

man that crazy SWEET


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

Its running off 2 emp400. Feedings are pretty cool. Pound per pound they beat a caribe frenzy all day. I love how quickly they move and are able to make tight turns. I hate catching them with a net. They're just too darn fast.

Ops 42 gal Bowfront.


----------



## zygapophysis

what do you feed em


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Sweet tank man! But damn..you been here long enough to know the correct forum..moved to non-piranha pics and vids :rasp:


----------



## Malice

that is awesome!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Got to see a video of these bad boys rippin shiet up!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

Ops.


----------



## StuartDanger

neat tank man, love the shoal!


----------



## elduro

Sweet!


----------



## o snap its eric

nice shoal, very nice!

Them exos handle like the are on rails huh!


----------



## TIGER9

a tank with that many exos would damn near make ya dizzy watchin them move. sweet fuckin tank


----------



## pamonster

wow, thats a lota fish in there


----------



## Sheppard

holy sh*t that is T I G H T!!
i had 4 exo's with my 5 Red Bellies and they were amazing!


----------



## Sheppard

BUST OUT THE CHICKEN WINGS!


----------



## nelsong6969

arnt they too crowded in there? i was wanting to get some but then i read an article saying you need a 55gallon min. with atleast 10 of them or they eat each other. i was going to get like a 29 gallon do you think 10 would be alright in there since you have 100 in a 42?


----------



## Serygo

nelsong6969 said:


> arnt they too crowded in there? i was wanting to get some but then i read an article saying you need a 55gallon min. with atleast 10 of them or they eat each other. i was going to get like a 29 gallon do you think 10 would be alright in there since you have 100 in a 42?


 yeah they should be fine, I am puttin 40 in a 28 gallon tank, and maybe one less, im trying him with the elong as soon as I get them...


----------



## hyphen

hrmm...that makes me drool. hollywood, you're now infamous for stocking all of your tanks to the teeth, lol.


----------



## con man

dont worry i kno a guy that has 25 in a 20high and no problems


----------



## nelsong6969

ok thanks alot. also jw how much do the usually cost?


----------



## Novato

Cool!







I miss my Exo's.







My P Caribas ate them. Don't put any Piranhas in there. From my experience.


----------



## B. Scott

That tank is very impressive, great work!!


----------



## Serygo

Novato said:


> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my Exo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My P Caribas ate them. Don't put any Piranhas in there. From my experience.


 prob just urs.
when I put some of my exos in the same tank as my Atluvie he ate them all, and when i put the rest into my tank with my terns they were fine...


----------



## bryang

throw a cat in there


----------



## mykil73g

i counted 86 exos at best.... just kidding . nice shoal. did you pick them up all at once? also, what do they really like to eat?


----------



## MistaFishPimp05

> i counted 86 exos at best.... just kidding . nice shoal. did you pick them up all at once? also, what do they really like to eat?


I'd like to know the same...I never really got into Exo's and Tetras but I hear that Exo's are carnivorous is this true?


----------



## air*force*one

that is so awsome!!!!


----------



## Serygo

yup its true, i feed my exos every night, and they have a really good feeding frenzy for catfish, brine shrimp, and other things I feed them...


----------



## rchan11

Do they breed?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

hot damn thats nice...


----------



## Piranhaz 411

wow a colmplete jaw dropper


----------



## hyphen

wow...dig up old threads much?


----------



## shutter13

hyphen said:


> wow...dig up old threads much?


yes


----------



## joefish219

why???? they look crowded and they beat a carbe feeding time???


----------



## Altuvie631

just one word "WOW"


----------



## The Predator

gonna try and spawn them? With a school like that, you have a chance!

Feeding must rock!


----------



## hyphen

just an fyi folks...this thread is over a year old and i don't even think HOLLYWOOD posts here anymore.


----------



## jan

hyphen said:


> just an fyi folks...this thread is over a year old and i don't even think HOLLYWOOD posts here anymore.


Damn... this thread is over more than a year old :laugh: This tank still looks impressive and feeding time must be an amazing sigth, but for now this topic is closed


----------

